# Anyone shooting a bolt 300 Blackout with a Can?



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hoping my Omega can is in over the next few weeks....and gotta decide what gun to put it on.

My first thought was my daughter's gun...Remington 700 308 in the AAC Tactical version with 20 barrel.

Then I stumbled on the same gun but in 300 BO and a 16" barrel.

Curious if anyone is shooting a similar setup and what they are seeing on noise reduction. I'd like to shoot subsonic...but probably only at pigs and close/head shots.

What other options should I look at subsonic?


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a few friends with bolt 300 bo and they are pretty quiet with the omega. A lot more than an AR. One tip to help reduce the noise more is to remove the front muzzle break type cap that comes with the omega and put on the flat cap. It's not a huge difference but it does help. 

I'm in the opposite position. I have an AR 300bo and am looking at getting a 308. Very versitile round to hunt and shoot subs with.

Sorry. Not much help but I'm pretty sure Bird shoots both the 300 and 308 in bolt with a can. Maybe he can chime in.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

We shoot my buddies Bolt 300 BO with an AAC can and you can hear the bullet hit the ply wood target. It is whisper quiet. I have shot it at the range.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Quite a few guys are running their ruger American ranch 300blk through cans and talk about how quiet it is. If you are looking for quiet, I don't think you can go wrong with a bolt 300blk.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Shoot it with both. I use my can on a .223, .308, and a 6.5 Creedmoor. I have another for the .22 and another for the .338's.

I want to buy a bolt action .308 to shoot subs with it but I just can't make myself do it.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Roger that...and thanks for the info fellas!

I definitely plan to try it on both the 308 and the 300 BO.....I just cant see myself swapping over the 308 to shoot subs. I like the way that gun performs way too much for hunting purposes.

I guess I will have a 300 BO for subs...and we will see how the 308 patterns with the can off/on and the same scope zero.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I've got a Ruger American Ranch in 300Blk and a Savage Axis SR in 308. I shoot both super and subs through my Cyclone and all are hearing safe. Under cover at the range, I think it is borderline too loud but I usually have ear plugs in anyway. Out in the open it is really quiet. With subs, the sound the bullet makes hitting the pig is as loud or louder than the shot. One of the other benefits of shooting with a can is that they eat up a lot of the recoil too which really helps with follow up shots. You'll really notice it when shooting 308 supers.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Found a pic of my 300blk Ruger


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I have a Remington 300 BO with the 16" barrel. I shoot sub's through a SRT Shadow suppressor and this set up is heavy. I should have spent the money on a lighter suppressor. Shoulda, woulda, coulda, always the case. I just put a Timney trigger in it and glassed a rod in the fore end of the stock to stiffen it up but it still flexes. Right now it's my dedicated subsonic 300, I have a AR upper for supers. Accuracy with hand loads is plenty good for pigs just know your distance, the 208 grain sub's fall like a rock. I think I shoot the same load Bird does for sub's and it is probably as quiet as any 300 out there with any can. Shooting sub loads for accuracy as in trying to stack them on top of each other takes some doing, especially at longer ranges. I have burned up some powder trying to do this believe me. Biggest con: weight with the Remington other than that it's fine. I would play with the Ruger especially with a can on it and see what it feels like. There is no recoil so going light might be the way to go. Get a BO and you don't have to mess with a .308 for subs, I already gave up on that.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

I have shot subs through my AR-10 in .308. It wont cycle but goes bang. It is almost as quiet as the .22LR subsonic suppressed!!!! VERY QUIET.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wado said:


> ...I think I shoot the same load Bird does for sub's and it is probably as quiet as any 300 out there with any can. Shooting sub loads for accuracy as in trying to stack them on top of each other takes some doing, especially at longer ranges. I have burned up some powder trying to do this believe me...


Best accuracy with subs I can consistently get is 2â€ at 50 yards. Iâ€™ve done better but any given day, 2â€. That Ruger pictured above will shoot right at 1â€ at 100 with 110gr Barnes Tac-Tx pills. Wado, I feel youâ€™re pain carrying your 300blk Remmy around. 21oz can and a 2.15 lb night vision scope on my Ruger is workout heavy for a field gun.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Dead Weight*

When I set my rifle up on a bipod just the weight of the suppressor and the barrel is enough to bend the stock to where it touches. I glassed the rod into the fore end and it did let the barrel float but the least amount of pressure and it hits the barrel. With all that weight hanging out there and bedding problems harmonics are out the window. I have a few 175 grain Match Kings left and might try a sub load with Lil' Gun then that's it for them. Whatever aggie gets, Ruger or Remmy bolt, feed it sub's and be happy.:doowapsta


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bird said:


> I've got a Ruger American Ranch in 300Blk and a Savage Axis SR in 308. I shoot both super and subs through my Cyclone and all are hearing safe. Under cover at the range, I think it is borderline too loud but I usually have ear plugs in anyway. Out in the open it is really quiet. With subs, the sound the bullet makes hitting the pig is as loud or louder than the shot. One of the other benefits of shooting with a can is that they eat up a lot of the recoil too which really helps with follow up shots. You'll really notice it when shooting 308 supers.


I can't decide whether to set up a subsonic gun with a 300 or 308.

Do you notice much difference in sound between the two on comparable setups (same can, bolt guns, sub ammo)?

I don't plan on swapping over from sub to super on the same gun...scope adjustments and all.

The only gun that I might consider that is my AR with the night vision scope...where you can zero with different loads. It's a 223 and of course won't cycle subs.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*308 Sub*

The only sub loads I fooled with for the .308 were with Trail Boss powder. There is a lot of empty space to deal with in the larger case so powder positioning with the lower charges can be a problem, in my opinion. Trail Boss is bulky but has it's quirks and I haven't tried any other powder. I think there is another one called Tin Star that is bulky and you can buy factory loads. I have no knowledge of these. Don't know what they cost or how they perform. Maybe someone has some insight on this. There is a single shot option for the Blackout and again I don't know anything about that, not much help this morning.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

This is a pretty good video breakdown of different calibers


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't a 308 subsonic essentially the same as a 300 blackout subsonic? They both use a .30 cal bullet and traveling at the same (or relatively) subsonic speed they would be carrying the same energy? If that's the case, why not just use the 300 blk as it was designed intentionally to be stable at the slower speeds. I don't load so I'm not in to the science of ballistics but it seems like simple logic. I would hate to launch a 308 sub through my suppressor only to have it not stabilize and take a baffle or worse yet the can.

Also, the research that I have done and little bit of testing is the subsonic round out of the 300 doesn't have enough velocity to expand for a good clean kill shot. I shoot vmax 110gr 2200 fps for hunting to ensure good clean kill shots.

BTW, my go to pig platform is a 300 blk ar with a 9.5" Sons Of Liberty with an SWR Saker...love it.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an integrally suppressed .308 FN bolt rifle. With subs, it sounds like an air hose being unchucked. Built by Johns Guns in Coleman, TX. 
Good only for headshots or small pigs. 

Also have a two .300Black rifles that I use a take-apart 9mm silencer for shooting cast lead hand loads. I figured cast lead will have a bit more deformation shooting subsonic speeds. 
A 16" barrel Remington bolt rifle, and a Thompson Encore SBR single shot with 10"barrel.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

RubiconAg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't a 308 subsonic essentially the same as a 300 blackout subsonic? They both use a .30 cal bullet and traveling at the same (or relatively) subsonic speed they would be carrying the same energy? If that's the case, why not just use the 300 blk as it was designed intentionally to be stable at the slower speeds. I don't load so I'm not in to the science of ballistics but it seems like simple logic. I would hate to launch a 308 sub through my suppressor only to have it not stabilize and take a baffle or worse yet the can.
> 
> Also, the research that I have done and little bit of testing is the subsonic round out of the 300 doesn't have enough velocity to expand for a good clean kill shot. I shoot vmax 110gr 2200 fps for hunting to ensure good clean kill shots.
> 
> BTW, my go to pig platform is a 300 blk ar with a 9.5" Sons Of Liberty with an SWR Saker...love it.


I hog hunt a lot. Subsonics are used for brain shots and little pigs. Full power for everything else.

My caution on .308 is rifle twist ability to stabilize bullets. 
I have a .308 integrally suppress rifle and several suppressed .300 black rifles.

My .300B will stabilize 220grain SMK bullets. 
My .308 will not stabilize anything longer than 180 grain.

When shooting subsonic, both are capped at 1125 FPS


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

98aggie77566 said:


> I can't decide whether to set up a subsonic gun with a 300 or 308.
> 
> Do you notice much difference in sound between the two on comparable setups (same can, bolt guns, sub ammo)?
> 
> ...


If subsonic is the key criteria go with .300 Blackout due to case size. 
Supersonic it's a good 200 yd rifle with 125g bullets.

If you want a subsonic 308, get rifling that will stabilize 220 grain bullets. Most are optimized for 168 grain.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

This is subjective, but to my ears my 308 is quieter than the 300blk when shooting subs. Probably has to do with the 20â€ barrel on the 308 and 16â€barrel on the 300blk. I much prefer shooting my 300blk but that is probably because it is a lighter and easier gun to carry in the field (both are heavy with bipod, can and night vision scope)
My 308 has a 1:10 twist and stabilizes the 220gr pills at sub velocities. I sighted the 308 in with 165gr supers at 100 yards. My subs are 2â€ low at 50 without adjusting the scope.

There are some bullets that are designed to expand at sub velocities now. I think Winchester is selling 308 expanding subsonics now too. 

All that being said, if I had to choose one for sub shooting, Iâ€™d go with the 300blk


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

300blk 110gr Barnes TAC-TX flat base, 2400fps at the muzzle. 133 yards DRT. Sounded like a 22LR


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

FINALLY got the call this evening on my Silencerco Omega.

Picking her up tomorrow...most likely with a Rem 700 300 BLK.

Check cleared Nov 17, 2016....crazy.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just a quick update after shooting a few rounds...too nasty to really spend the time I want on the new bench in the pasture.

First impression....this sucker is Cool!!!

First learning...I scratched the idea of a 300 BO after shooting the 308 in subsonic. While both the bolt action 308 and AR 223 are whisper quiet in subsonic, I just won't have any use for the 300 that the 308 doesn't already cover.

Second....I can't see shooting subsonic on a regular basis...maybe a hog every now and then just for the heck of it at short range. At 100 yards the lag between fire and impact is much longer/slower than expected. Gives me zero confidence for hunting other than a small pig/close range/head shot.

The AR 223 has the X-Sight II....I plan to sight the rifle in with three combinations using the onboard software: hunting round with no can, hunting round with the can, and subsonic with the can. After that I can start to get a feel for grouping and ballistics. The software allows me to select the round I am shooting and it adjusts the POI.

And lastly...I'm really impressed with the noise and recoil reduction using my normal ammo. That makes it even more exciting to play with..and my neighbors might be even more excited than me.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats on the new can. Thats what i like about this sport, what one person hates another loves. Just like with cars and trucks. I personally like the 300 blk out in sub sonic. The 223 subs are just pointless in a ar but fun as heck for me. Happy new year.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> Just a quick update after shooting a few rounds...too nasty to really spend the time I want on the new bench in the pasture.
> 
> First impression....this sucker is Cool!!!
> 
> ...


Yes they are very cool. You'll likely find that after you shoot with a can, you really won't want to shoot without one.

I don't hunt with sub rounds anymore. I have 300Blk and 308 subs and neither are very effective after about 80 yards. Most of our shots are 80-180 yards so subs are out. The full power 300blk rounds have plenty of punch at our typical shooting distances.

The set up in the pic above is just about my ideal set up. I get a lightweight and easy to handle rifle which helps to offset the weight of the Xsight and the can. Mild (as in almost none) recoil from the 300blk supers which is cut down even more by the can and of course the noise reduction. I can hunt day or night, take pictures and video through the scope. If I need to be really quiet, I can always shoot sub rounds.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Blackout Zero Check*

I shot at a pack of pigs Thursday afternoon and didn't connect with any so I decided to check my zero at 100 yards the next day. After I shot the target I used the laser range finder to see how far I was shooting at the pigs. Turned out to be around 200 and they were running so all I did was speed them up even with the subsonic's. If I could have seen the bullet impacts I could have adjusted my holdover but they were in grass so I was just guessing. The load is 8.0 grains of Lil' Gun with 208 grain Hornady A Max's in converted brass. The target was placed at 92 yards and the gun was sighted in when it was ninety degrees and Friday it was probably mid fifties so it shot a little low but a respectful group for sub's. Not the best scope in the world, just a Bushnell 3x9 Illuminated Cross Dot reticle. Great for short distance.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wado, makes ya wish they made a soft point tracer round instead of a fmj huh?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I needed a belt fed quad barrelled machine gun Thanksgiving weekend for the pigs. One evening right at dark a group of about thirty entered that field downrange of where that target was set up. I guess right at 350 yards and no sooner than they made it to the oats another bunch of fifty three ( my wife counted them as they came under the fence ) entered 200 yards out. They were boogying it to the east as fast as they could go and went out of sight. When we got up there Thursday one or more had gotten under a gate and entered our yard. Played hell with a spot about as big as a pickup. The guy that owns the cows on my place was supposed to have a shooter working on them but you can't be there every day. Trouble is the dang things come and go so you never know when to be ready. I only saw two small bunches this week and turned one pack around but the other bunch acted like it was no big deal to get rained on. Tracers would be nice but I would set the whole country ablaze.:hairout:


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

You could get a 100 round drum for your AR...


----------



## cleetus.snow (Dec 31, 2017)

I've seen the RARR produce some pretty good groups with subs. Nobler Match Grade produced a 5 shot less than 3/4" group at 100 yds. For hunting, expanding designs like Lehigh or Makers bullets are the ticket as long as you know your POA/POI at the ranges you feel comfortable making an ethical shot.


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

I have typically the same set up but with a custom barrel and tried up action. I use my omega on it and it is super quite. You donâ€™t have the blowback that you get with an AR and the bolt cycling noise. Itâ€™s a great set up use the heck out of it but donâ€™t shoot pigs with subs unless your shooting within the 60yrd and below range. I know some people will say that itâ€™s ok to shoot 100yrds but after numerous pigs lost from 100yrd shots i will definitely tell you 60yrds or less for subs.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

80 yards Beck Maximum Expansion Subsonic rounds. Ran 30 yards. Shot went all the way through. I donâ€™t shoot past 100 yards with subsonic. But you have to buy the right bullets. 
300 Blackout pistol 8â€ Barrel


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

My other set up is a Ruger. Definitely the bolt gun is quieter than the AR.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

nckrsamford said:


> I have typically the same set up but with a custom barrel and tried up action. I use my omega on it and it is super quite. You donâ€™t have the blowback that you get with an AR and the bolt cycling noise. Itâ€™s a great set up use the heck out of it but donâ€™t shoot pigs with subs unless your shooting within the 60yrd and below range. I know some people will say that itâ€™s ok to shoot 100yrds but after numerous pigs lost from 100yrd shots i will definitely tell you 60yrds or less for subs.


The 60 yard recommendation is for body shot?


----------

